# heading east!



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i thought i would send a little something east !

just to put a smile on a brothers face that may need it right now!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

tic...tic...tic...

opcorn:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome. I cant wait to see the damage.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Heading east? Not much farther east it could go huh? Haha, I'm messin. But watch out everyone!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

You have two headed out, geez. What have we done.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

t trying to do a little something!

wish it could be more!

lets see when i rebuild in a few weeks i have to send something north and something south!

hmmmmm , now who to hit!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dc# 0309 0330 0000 2026 6628


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

cp478 said:


> lets see when i rebuild in a few weeks i have to send something north and something south!
> 
> hmmmmm , now who to hit!


Oh Oh! there ain't but a couple of states north of you! I better go now and get the backhoe fired up!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

ohhh man charlie is at it now, watch out


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

this person told me they were wanting to try my favorite smoke , so i sent one and a few others.
and 1 little suprise smoke!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I was wondering when these were going to hit! Hopefully they can post soon so we can see all the damage!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Run for your lives!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

:spy:Bravo, Charlie... Look out.There are bombs everywhere. :spy:


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I was worried that I should start digging in and turns out I was right. I bet the mailman had no idea what he was delievering. Here is the result! Luckily no one was home at the time and the dogs were in the back yard.










Charlie included a nice vareity of sticks all of which I have not tried with the exception of the Flor De Oliva. I'm very excited about the 5 Vegas and I'm absolutely dying to try the Ashton. 









Charlie thanks again for all the well wishes and converstaion during this difficult time.

I truely wonderful BOTL!

Steve


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job Charlie.

Steve, I hope things start turning around for you.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice hit Charlie!!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Great cigars. 
Nice brotherin' Charlie!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad you liked it stu!
you deserve it!
i hope that ashton puts a smile on your face , it is a very good smoke. Glockg23 has me addicted to them!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nicely done Charlie. Now you have a few extra sticks to smoke at the PGA Steve!


----------

